# Rhombo' and 'Chaeta logs



## bobericc

LOL so now we have more updates, I would like to use this thread for everyone to track their rhombodera "stalli-basalis-valida" and or heterochaeta "occidentalis-orientalis" Please post pics and your experiences!

First rhombodera, my rhombos are still at 25 or 26 from the 30 I received. they are now at L4, L5 and growing a little quicker than chaeta, starting to get their shields in. they are majorly aggressive, stalking prey and eachother in the containers around them. they eat very well and attack with very brute and precise force. they are scared when i hold them for the first time though, when they are unsure they crouch down and lie flat with their antennae straightened towards you. alot of the time they will run to the underside of your hand. waving to this mantis slowly is the best thing to relax them when they realize there's no harm from the giant they are waving back and really do get excited to crawl on you, rhombo as a species does not like technology for some reason, they crouch down when you get a text or if they catch a glimpse of the television, especially when they see you touch the remote. I believe they have some sort of sense of the vibration maybe. I have had one mismolt that straightened himself out now. I want to keep them in their 32 oz til pre sub then move them into 12" net cages under a humidifier.






















I have about 24 heterochaeta still, they are getting quite large, my 6 groups of 5 became groups of 3 practically overnight when they were housed in deli cups. so i had to revise and make the chaeta mansion which i would recommend at the beginning of L4 basically when they are able to tackle bluebottles. I dont want to admit cannibalism, because they do so well with eachother really, but the frequency of interaction i think thins their patience for each other when in a tighter space. something big like a cabinet works better for a big group (again delis worked great til about L4 though), line it up with twigs the best to use is probably birch though. heterochaeta get defensive as soon as you approach the enclosure, their defensiveness in their reactions are priceless lol. some stretch out looking at others reaction and its like a chain just because one seen me and flared up. chaeta are a bit scared when you take them from their mansion, but as soon as you poke their raptors a bit and give them a wave they are jumping for joy. heterochaeta jump quite a bit when on an excursion. they look around and make eye contact alot.





















again post your pics and thanks for the interest!


----------



## bobericc

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=33507#entry269597

Link to my 2014 caresheet


----------



## sally

I love R stalli species, one of my very favorites. My Stalli's mated, but I did not incubate very well, it didn't hatch. My old man Sweeny is still kicking  I hope you have many babies...



I hope to have more Rhomboderas soon


----------



## bobericc

lol sweeny's sweet, i see his tarsus is broken on the raptor and hes clenching that towel a bit, quite the old man..tis


----------



## SilentDeviL

sally said:


> I love R stalli species, one of my very favorites. My Stalli's mated, but I did not incubate very well, it didn't hatch. My old man Sweeny is still kicking  I hope you have many babies...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to have more Rhomboderas soon


Haha I hope u get more Shield's Sally I'm Still waiting lol ....


----------



## aNisip

Had a Rhombodera valida adult female...she was never mated (no males were found) and was calling every evening for several hours; sad to watch. She has since passed but had a wickedly aggressive hunting mood. She laid two fairly large unfertile ooths too...

All the best with your guys' rhombos and chaetas....


----------



## bobericc

Couple more pics both groups are presub now

Rhombo











Chaeta


----------



## sally

I just received some Rhombodera valida  I will put some pictures on soon .


----------



## Precarious

Nice job! I hope you get some breeding pairs this time. It looks like I have 4 valida pairs. Don't know how I got so lucky. I think they're about pre-sub.


----------



## bobericc

Rhombo and chaeta together

They got along so well, but I left them alone for one second and you wouldn't believe what happened..






I almost got robbed..


----------



## sally

Lol


----------



## Jinx

That made my night. :tt2:


----------



## bobericc

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&amp;v=JQa1ChQJ_Zc

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&amp;v=yYHYc9h-ULQ


----------



## bobericc

Chaeta mansion

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&amp;v=rCm2E2SEB6g


----------



## sally

Haha Chaeta worked so hard for that moth. Rhombo is not going to share lol. I had to look twice to see the Chaeta in their habitat. What great stick mimics they are.


----------



## bobericc

another video for you guys!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LmJyqWJ_D0Y&amp;feature=c4-feed-u


----------



## sally

Haha a little tussle. Chaeta just loves stepping on Rhombo.... I forgot to post pics, I will try to do it tomorrow


----------



## bobericc

I been waiting to see how big your rhombos are getting


----------



## sally

Here are some photos of the Rhombos


----------



## bobericc

Lol your rhombo looks fat and happy


----------



## bobericc

My chaetas are starting to molt to subadult still about twenty

Should have plenty of nymphs for grabs in the near future

Where are all the new chaeta keepers from milanos stock anyone grab any from barteks buddy?


----------



## Paradoxica

I got some, they're only L4's though.


----------



## DinehCaveman

I have some as well, at this point 1 is L5 and the others are due to molt in two to three days.


----------



## sally

Got an added bonus today . When I originally received my R validas I lost a nymph when I was unpacking them. That was months ago. I have been finding frass and flylegs on the windowsill lately. I looked behind the blinds, and at the top of the window wedged behind the blinds was a very large male Rhombo. He was just as big as all the others. Yay!!!


----------



## bobericc

Lol

I bet he was a bit brighter than the rest

Was he?


----------



## bobericc

Rhombos are now at subadult for the most part so I moved the remainder into net cages over a warm mist humidifier like I was planning.







Chaetas are molting to sub adult, I thought they already were, looks like this batch will be just as large, some larger than the sp tanzania i kept previously, judging by the sub looking as big as my pinned specimen..






I had one mismolt though, and I know things happen out of our control, but I know chaeta doesn't need as much moisture as rhombo, I can deliver it more effectively than a sponge in a cup so I have here, a portable usb waterbottle humidifier with a backup battery to keep it going  you better love me chaeta..


----------



## Lannister

Awesome log. Rhombodera is an old personal favorite, but Heterochaeta really amazes me every time I see it. Keep it up!


----------



## bobericc

Thank you

Here's my most recent video

My little predator

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s5zG8ALK4MQ


----------



## sally

Rhombo is really into tv


----------



## bobericc

There's a few chaeta that had green eyes now, they are turning a blur turquoise, very beautiful


----------



## sally

They are so pretty.


----------



## twolfe

That photo looks like your Heterochaeta wants to give you a big hug. I only have one. Someone gave me one nymph as an extra as part of a trade last fall. I've had her for 14 months now, and she's been an adult for a long time. At the moment, she is my oldest mantid.


----------



## sally

The Rhombos are sub adult now  

 The males are sweet. The females are more aggressive


----------



## sally

Just checked on my Rhombos for the night... New adult female 

 And male


----------



## Sticky

Your new adults are lovely! I had a female Rhombo Valida, she would threaten the tv and a friend of mine.


----------



## bobericc

Congrats, Have your rhombos begun mating sally?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Congrats, Have your rhombos begun mating sally?


I haven't seen her calling yet, but as soon as she does I will introduce him. I ended up with equal male and female ratio after all


----------



## bobericc

My first chaeta turned to adult yesterday, I believe its a male, he's larger than some of the females lol


----------



## bobericc

Chaetaface


----------



## sally

I can't see underneath, but that last segment looks larger than my male's 2 little end segments.


----------



## Extrememantid

My stalii are all L4 except for one of them.. They are sooo awesome and cute


----------



## Sticky

Sally, are going to breed the Rhombos you have? If so, Id like to buy some babies from you. I missed out when Carey at mantispets had some H. Venosa for sale.


----------



## sally

Sticky said:


> Sally, are going to breed the Rhombos you have? If so, Id like to buy some babies from you. I missed out when Carey at mantispets had some H. Venosa for sale.


 yes, I am going to try to breed them


----------



## SilentDeviL

Yes Sally please do breed them Still waiting for ur good news lol ..


----------



## Extrememantid

SilentDeviL said:


> Yes Sally please do breed them Still waiting for ur good news lol ..


 lol of you get an ooth will u have any available?


----------



## sally

Extrememantid said:


> lol of you get an ooth will u have any available?


 Probably  I have 5 females and 4 males...


----------



## SilentDeviL

Extrememantid said:


> lol of you get an ooth will u have any available?


lol



sally said:


> Probably  I have 5 females and 4 males...


none for him all coming to me right Sally lol ....


----------



## Extrememantid

SilentDeviL said:


> lol
> 
> none for him all coming to me right Sally lol ....


Haha that was meant for the both of you.. I'll see who is easier to buy from as far as shipping and stuff


----------



## bobericc

Great to see more valida breeders this round, precarious is proud I bet x)

But alas are there any other heterochaeta keepers? Post some pics guys and update us on your situations


----------



## DinehCaveman

I started with 5 chaetas. Lost 1 to a horrible, horrible mismolt it's head and arms did not come out. The 4 I have left are growing, 1 is L7 male, 2 are L6 males, and 1 L6 female. Having issues with explorer, can't link photos yet. May have to use firefox.


----------



## sally

DinehCaveman said:


> I started with 5 chaetas. Lost 1 to a horrible, horrible mismolt it's head and arms did not come out. The 4 I have left are growing, 1 is L7 male, 2 are L6 males, and 1 L6 female. Having issues with explorer, can't link photos yet. May have to use firefox.


 yep..I had to use FireFox...


----------



## sally

Ok.... Had my first try at mating the validas last night. It went well. She was clearly calling. I waited up as long as I could and made the decision to go to bed and leave them alone so I didn't witness the coupling. I am hoping they did. I will mate them again anyway. The great news is... He was alive and trying to get out of the enclosure in the morning


----------



## Extrememantid

sally said:


> Ok.... Had my first try at mating the validas last night. It went well. She was clearly calling. I waited up as long as I could and made the decision to go to bed and leave them alone so I didn't witness the coupling. I am hoping they did. I will mate them again anyway. The great news is... He was alive and trying to get out of the enclosure in the morning


Yay!  congrats and hopefully you can get them to mate again


----------



## bobericc

Great stuff sally

Do you have more breeding pairs?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Great stuff sally
> 
> Do you have more breeding pairs?


 2 more with some extra females.


----------



## Sticky

Great! Keep me in mind if you have babies to sell.


----------



## sally

My little Chaeta male


----------



## Noah Vanderstine

Always kept both sp of hetero together never had issues with females chomping males such a shy sp when I would try to breed I never saw much but every ooth when kept together was always fertile


----------



## bobericc

All are subs still






First rhombo adult is male


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice! Good luck with breeding


----------



## sally

Yay....


----------



## sally

Rhombodera valida female #2 mating attempt....fail. The 2nd male thought mr. fancy wings was the girl. I then put one of the males away and she grabbed the remaining male. I got him away from her and he is ok.


----------



## Extrememantid

sally said:


> Rhombodera valida female #2 mating attempt....fail. The 2nd male thought mr. fancy wings was the girl. I then put one of the males away and she grabbed the remaining male. I got him away from her and he is ok. http://youtu.be/6l3w9s1b6QE


Lol silly male


----------



## bobericc

Lol too bad about the failed attempt you can always try once more, third times a charm.

Another male molted to adulthood one I cant believe the size on for a male? Compared to the other guys I have he's a monster! I was sure it was a female last molt lol. Here's a comparison shot to the other male







100% its a male, I thought it was a female with long antennae


----------



## sally

He is huge! So pretty.


----------



## sally

Here is the ooth from the first girl mating


----------



## DinehCaveman

My only chaeta female molted to L7


----------



## Sticky

Looking good! She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## HungryGhost

bobericc said:


> Lol too bad about the failed attempt you can always try once more, third times a charm.
> 
> Another male molted to adulthood one I cant believe the size on for a male? Compared to the other guys I have he's a monster! I was sure it was a female last molt lol. Here's a comparison shot to the other male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% its a male, I thought it was a female with long antennae


He's a monster! I hope he gets a chance to pass down those genes.


----------



## bobericc

Looking green dineh!


----------



## sally

DinehCaveman said:


> My only chaeta female molted to L7


Yesss!! My male is going to molt any day now....


----------



## bobericc

Ughh tried mating my first pair of rhombos today, she keeps striking him, even though she's full and refuses food.. I left him in there with the excess food, doesn't seem to be much interest, should I just give them time? Open to advice here


----------



## sally

I would give them time... Was she calling? I had no problem with the first mating because she was calling. She sat like an angel, no aggression at all. Next 2 girls I tried cause they were nice and plump and they had been mature for a long time but I didn't witness the calling. They were extremely aggressive toward the males. I waited a week. I am going to try again tonight. Good luck


----------



## sally

Male Chaeta molted to adult today  He has been getting ready for 2 days now. Glad that's done. He has fluffy wings but everything else looks good. I post pictures in the am .


----------



## HungryGhost

R stalii molted to L6 today &amp; is starting to get some serious shield


----------



## Extrememantid

HungryGhost said:


> R stalii molted to L6 today &amp; is starting to get some serious shield


Mine did too  I'll post a pic soon


----------



## Extrememantid

Much bigger than the L5's


----------



## sally

Mating female 2 and same male that mated the other female. My other 2 males are clueless....I have removed them from the bug room. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## GhostYeahX

alright, here comes my Rhombo


----------



## HungryGhost

GhostYeahX said:


> alright, here comes my Rhombo


Excellent photo!


----------



## Extrememantid

GhostYeahX said:


> alright, here comes my Rhombo


Woah.. You already got L6 too? Yet another amazing picture


----------



## Paradoxica

I've been watching my Rhombodera really closely for the last couple days because she kept holding out her arms like she was gonna molt. I just looked up and caught her in the act.






Thanks again Bobericc, this was an awesome x-mas gift!


----------



## Extrememantid

Paradoxica said:


> I've been watching my Rhombodera really closely for the last couple days because she kept holding out her arms like she was gonna molt. I just looked up and caught her in the act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Bobericc, this was an awesome x-mas gift!


Sub adult or adult?


----------



## GhostYeahX

its adult Extreme


----------



## Extrememantid

GhostYeahX said:


> its adult Extreme


Oh okay.. Just couldn't tell if those were buds or folded wings lol thanks


----------



## Paradoxica

Here she is with her wings inflated


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

Impressive. The larger mantids always stress me out when i know they are going to do their last molt


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice! Mine are all pre sub-adult and the males should be sub any day so it's getting close


----------



## bobericc

Yay glad she made it out fine paradoxica


----------



## bobericc

Couple more pictures of my turquoise eyed chaeta, very easy to spot this one

Her eyes are very bluish green..


----------



## Sticky

She is lovely!Does she have a mate?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Couple more pictures of my turquoise eyed chaeta, very easy to spot this one
> 
> Her eyes are very bluish green..


Beautiful!!


----------



## sally

Ok My 3rd Rhombo girl mated last night  The same male mated all 3 girls. I can't get my other two males to mate. They all became adult the same week. They were all kept in the same conditions.. It is so strange. Sorry for the screen shot, literally...


----------



## Extrememantid

sally said:


> Ok My 3rd Rhombo girl mated last night  The same male mated all 3 girls. I can't get my other two males to mate. They all became adult the same week. They were all kept in the same conditions.. It is so strange. Sorry for the screen shot, literally...


Yay! Lol.. I have all female rhombos


----------



## DinehCaveman

All my male chaetas have stopped hunting and stalking, I am down to1 L7 female and 1 L7 male that does not like hand feeding, he has moved from the top of the enclosure to the side. I feed him mealworm goo and cricket goo and hydrate. It looks like he'll be down for the count soon. The female is growing and has the protrusions on the back, she readily takes food from the forceps and hunts.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Nice pics guys! My biggest rhombodera molted to L6 yesterday. Can't wait to see them grow up. Out of the six I have, five are males and one is female, so I guess with all the males I have, there's got to be at least one that is not clueless about mating!


----------



## Extrememantid

Well I had a molt last night, but I'm not sure if I had L5s and one molted to L6 or L6 to L7.. Hopefully one of you can help me out lol


----------



## sally

Nice subadult


----------



## gripen

sally said:


> Nice subadult


Looks presub to me.


----------



## Extrememantid

gripen said:


> Looks presub to me.


Yea I think L7


----------



## HungryGhost

Extrememantid said:


> Yea I think L7


Looks like my L7.


----------



## Extrememantid

HungryGhost said:


> Looks like my L7.


Cool


----------



## bobericc

Rhombos getting me mad  

Males showing no interest..

He attacked her!

Down to one guy three femme fatales


----------



## HungryGhost

bobericc said:


> Rhombos getting me mad
> 
> Males showing no interest..
> 
> He attacked her!
> 
> Down to one guy three femme fatales


Yikes! Good luck with the rest of them.


----------



## SilentDeviL

bobericc said:


> Rhombos getting me mad
> 
> Males showing no interest..
> 
> He attacked her!
> 
> Down to one guy three femme fatales


Good Luck Buddy lol ....... u only got 1 more chance ... ur have a 50% chance .... when male show no Interests.... u just got to cut his head off and place it on her ... maybe will still have a chance ....


----------



## bobericc

Ha ha.. first one got gobbled up only one wing left of him, second ate all her flies and bloated himself to death and the last is being really difficult, just wants to play or attack her backside!


----------



## Extrememantid

Good luck


----------



## SilentDeviL

This was taught by my bug Teacher lol If the male attack the females or unwilling to mate , just Cut the male head off will make them want to mate more .. if the female is is ready just put him on ...


----------



## bobericc

She will have to do the decapitating, I don't think I can willingly do that to rhombo..thanks for the advice though


----------



## SilentDeviL

bobericc said:


> She will have to do the decapitating, I don't think I can willingly do that to rhombo..thanks for the advice though


Trust me when u see this U will want to Decapitating the males head ... he killed my female now i need to wait another 2-3weeks to wait for another female to be ready to mate ....


----------



## HungryGhost

Here's my L7 male r. Stalii. The back of his eyes are lavender!


----------



## Extrememantid

HungryGhost said:


> Here's my L7 male r. Stalii. The back of his eyes are lavender!


 nice.. Looks sub?


----------



## HungryGhost

Extrememantid said:


> nice.. Looks sub?


It looks that way but I'm not sure. I was thinking pre-sub.


----------



## Extrememantid

HungryGhost said:


> It looks that way but I'm not sure. I was thinking pre-sub.


I'm pretty sure it is.. L8 is sub for females lol.. Unless they have the same number of molts.. And his wing buds look bigger


----------



## gripen

Pre sub.


----------



## Extrememantid

Oh.. They look bigger though


----------



## bobericc

how are everyones Rhombos doing? ive seen basalis here lately looks like the US has stock now of valida, basalis and stalli!

I have a few updates






two of my rhombodera females have laid so far, really dont know if these ooth are fertile as i never seen a connection but there was a male that was in her cage for a week before she ate him so i do have some hope..









I witnessed my first chaeta mating! i know they are a very shy sp so it was a pleasant surprise to see.

Is anyone still keeping chaetas? I know they are not easy to raise... i still have 3 more adult females and 10 adult males. really hoping to spread some of these,


----------



## Sticky

Will you sell the nymphs if there are any? Id love a couple!


----------



## bobericc

If everything goes accordingly id be happy to spread them, they've been adult since January and I haven't witnessed any pairingsup until yesterday. Soon they will have birthdays lol


----------



## mantiseater

heterochaetas take forever to grow


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> how are everyones Rhombos doing? ive seen basalis here lately looks like the US has stock now of valida, basalis and stalli!
> 
> I have a few updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two of my rhombodera females have laid so far, really dont know if these ooth are fertile as i never seen a connection but there was a male that was in her cage for a week before she ate him so i do have some hope..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I witnessed my first chaeta mating! i know they are a very shy sp so it was a pleasant surprise to see.
> 
> Is anyone still keeping chaetas? I know they are not easy to raise... i still have 3 more adult females and 10 adult males. really hoping to spread some of these,


My lone adult male chaeta is lonely  He is doing great though. My R validas are laying well. I am waiting on my first hatch.


----------



## sally

Rhombo valida hatch  The ooth was laid Feb. 5th


----------



## Sticky

Sally, did you find a lady for your lone chaeta?


----------



## sally

Sticky said:


> Sally, did you find a lady for your lone chaeta?


No. I got an ooth to hatch from someone though


----------



## Sticky

Oh good! Im glad, the chaeta look like a sweet mantis. Looks like they are going to stay in culture. Can you say who the ooth came from?


----------



## bobericc

Most likely fron the only person I would trust overseas in this matter, the same source, was it lars sally? Either way my chaeta laid her first ooth! I'm sure ill have some little chaeta runnin around soon enough


----------



## sally

It was from Vulcain


----------



## bobericc

Chaetas first ooth, I'm sure their will be many more to come


----------



## sally

Yay!!! That is so great. I am so glad


----------



## MichiganMantisGuy14

Here I am finally made it to the MantisPartyPlace!


----------



## Precarious

Just as a heads up to anyone breeding R.valida. The males remain connected for about 36 hours so it is difficult to miss a connection.



sally said:


> Rhombo valida hatch  The ooth was laid Feb. 5th


AWESOME! Congrats! Looks like a big hatch. Did you count? Looks like more than the 50 most report. I'm still get hatches over 300. Hopefully yours was in that range.



bobericc said:


> Chaetas first ooth, I'm sure their will be many more to come


You beat me to breeding this species! Congrats! I hope the culture keeps going for many generations to come.


----------



## sally

sally said:


> It was from Vulcain


It just hatched today


----------



## sally

Precarious said:


> Just as a heads up to anyone breeding R.valida. The males remain connected for about 36 hours so it is difficult to miss a connection.
> 
> AWESOME! Congrats! Looks like a big hatch. Did you count? Looks like more than the 50 most report. I'm still get hatches over 300. Hopefully yours was in that range.


I had a hatch of easily 150. I don't know what I did wrong but by the next day only about 50 survived. They are holding strong now though. A new ooth was just laid so hopefully I can try and make the mortality rate not so high somehow next time :S


----------



## bobericc

great job sally now you got little chaetas and rhombos!


----------



## Precarious

sally said:


> It just hatched today


Wow! You are kicking butt!



sally said:


> I had a hatch of easily 150. I don't know what I did wrong but by the next day only about 50 survived. They are holding strong now though. A new ooth was just laid so hopefully I can try and make the mortality rate not so high somehow next time :S


It may be the mother was not fed enough before she laid. They can really eat. Avoid crickets but roaches and super worms are good. Or it may have been how you housed them. They need a lot of space with lots of hiding places. I'd suggest a 12X12 net cage with lots of vines and branches, and 3 sides covered with plastic to help hold humidity. You especially need to break up the space up top where most will hang out. I like to safety pin vines across the top. If they are overcrowded they get stressed and die. Will also lead to more cannibalism.


----------



## sally

Thanks  I did half in a net cage and half in cups. Now they are doing well in individual cups


----------



## PookaDotted

They are so cute, and you gave me a good laugh haha. awesome.


----------



## bobericc

Few updates,

My captive bred chaeta ooth hasn't hatched yet, but my fingers are crossed I know they can take over a month to break out. But in exactly a months time, she laid another one! keep em coming baby











She guards the ooth till it dries


----------



## sally

Good luck  Hopefully you will get lots of babies.


----------



## bobericc

That's three now  

Keep them coming baby! I really hope they are all fertile. The mated female is the only one that's laid so far.


----------



## Sticky

Im not seeing the picture.


----------



## sally

Had another R valida hatch today. A LOT of Rhombos lol

 Can you find the chaetas?


----------



## bobericc

Chaeta has a great enclosure! I think I see four there lol, very happy for your next gen of rhombo as well how many you thinj hatched from thqt one?, hopefully they'll breed as easy as your first pairings.


----------



## sally

I am thinking 100 or more


----------



## MichiganMantisGuy14

Here is my newly laid Ooth of Heterochaeta Occidentalis,

Was able to get my female mated with the help of Bobericc &amp; some of the males I got from him...

Very excited to try and get a next GEN of this genus!??


----------



## bobericc

Yay! Big ooth  

Wish you many more!

Keep in touch to trade an ooth if you can, I could use the new blood since your females aren't from my stock.


----------



## bobericc

Ooth number 4  






My little hen again


----------



## bobericc

Haven't updated in a while, I'm up to 6 chaeta ooths now. My rhombo ooths never hatched..but thanks to sally ill have another group going and I am excited to have them again. started losing hope in chaetas viablity over time since its been a while since her first ooth, but alas I got my first hatch and it was better than my first  and there seems to be more ahead, which is definitely a personal success. the first ooth that hatched was the second ooth she laid me. special thanks to you all that've helped me on my way, without your advice and good words, it wouldnt have been the great journey it was. I'm not selling any out of my first hatch as Ill need them to develop my personal culture once more for the next generation. But I will make it fun while hopefully more people gain interest before the next hatch. Take one guess on the first hatch to get a free group, just cover shipping. Good luck






Thr mother hatched from an ooth of 45. There are definitely more this time.






I split them up into the same type of cage setup as their parents had, since I had success with it in the early instars






5 containers.. take a good guess for your free chaetas


----------



## Citruzz_barz

57


----------



## sally

Congrats!!! 63


----------



## Sticky

Wonderful! 65


----------



## jsorigami

67


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

54


----------



## bobericc

I counted them today, hatch numbers closer than I thought to the original amount

No one has is quiet right yet, if no one gets it right today, come tomorrow, the people who guessed are welcome to guess again.


----------



## O'Neal20

48


----------



## rickyveloz33

47


----------



## Paradoxica

55


----------



## cdcrocks

68?


----------



## bobericc

Nope ,less than 60


----------



## Sticky

Do we keep guessing?


----------



## bobericc

Yeah, one guess a day until someone gets it is fair


----------



## bobericc

Keep the guesses coming I got a group of chaetas for the winner  

L1S Are eating hydeis some are grabbing two, I think next molt will be big enough for houseflies. No casualties 0% mortality rate so far.







Thanks for my seventh ooth baby !! Laid yesterday after the hatch


----------



## Citruzz_barz

52


----------



## rickyveloz33

56


----------



## Paradoxica

50?


----------



## bobericc

Citruzzbars has it correct


----------



## bobericc

There were 52 this hatch  

Pm me citruzz


----------



## jsorigami

51


----------



## jsorigami

Dangit my phone didn't have the recent messages come through :/


----------



## bobericc

Second ooth is hatching.. or hatched a small amount only ten so far, I misted a little extra, one chaeta did not make it from the hatch hopefully there's more to come


----------



## bobericc

Lol I see a few more babies in the chaeta mansion. Momma look like she's stocking up for another ooth. Anyone know what the record is for most captive ooths laid by a single mantis?


----------



## Sticky

Are any for sale? And how much?


----------



## bobericc

Pretty soon


----------



## bobericc

Another egg hatched today and two more were laid that's 10 eggs total, 3 hatched. Looks like around the same numbers as the first hatch  Thanks chaeta!






So there's a girl who's been chilling with me on my hat for weeks without food, just water, because she was so fat I was sure she was egg bound, she finally forced it out today, not the prettiest egg lol under the chair.


----------



## Sticky

I'm glad she got rid of it! I hope shje will be ok after that.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

The Heterochaeta look simply precious. Are they a long lived mantis?


----------



## bobericc

Very long lived, most are frustrated by how long nymphs take to mature. Its worth the wait, I enjoyed the whole ride


----------



## Sticky

Goody! I love long-lived!


----------



## Krissim Klaw

They look so sweet. I was cracking up on the one video you have of the Rhombo pilfering the Chaeta's moth.

I tend to get very attached to my mantises, so slow to grow and long lived is a good thing to me. I enjoy getting to spend the extra time with them. I've noticed a lot of people tend to keep this species communally. Is there a general rule of thumb about how much space one should have per a mantis to meet their needs as adults?

I'll admit, I've always been very hesitant to do a communal set up. I get so attached that I would be heartbroken if I walked in to discover one of mine had decided to munch on another.


----------



## sally

I keep my Chaetas communally with no problems so far


----------



## Carter

I have Heterochaeta too, it took the nymphs one year and four months to mature to adult.


----------



## Sticky

How long did they live after becoming adult?


----------



## bobericc

My chaetas from hatchling to adult took about 9 months to mature for me but as adult they are still alive one year and three months. still laying ooths and hunting actively.. I wouldn't be surprised if their live span can last beyond two years if kept properly.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

bobericc said:


> My chaetas from hatchling to adult took about 9 months to mature for me but as adult they are still alive one year and three months. still laying ooths and hunting actively.. I wouldn't be surprised if their live span can last beyond two years if kept properly.


This is making them sound even more appealing. I get rather attached to mine, so long lived species are always fun for me. It looks like I will have to look into this species at one point. I'm glad to hear they seem to be doing so well in culture.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

My most recent Chaeta lived to about a year and 2 months


----------



## bobericc

Here's an update for everyone, still have about 40 chaetas first one turned L4 earlier







Which means chaeta is too big for the delis now and so I'm going to move the two moms out of the chaeta mansion, clean it up and move the little sticks in  

Quick question to everyone though, do you think the nymphs from the ooths in the mansion will be ok around their older siblings when they hatch? The mothers were completely tolerate.


----------



## sally

I never had a problem with cannibalization with the Heterochaetas... with that being said, I wouldn't put the younger nymphs in with the older ones... That is just me though. Wow 40... They take up sooo much room I can't imagine 40


----------



## bobericc

Another quick update! I went to clean the mansion out and I seen something interesting..

 Better check the classified sect soon if you didn't get your chaetas yet, should be around 50 more

Go Chaeta!


----------



## Sticky

I dont think you have enough babies yet!


----------



## Bronze_Scythe

Awsome vid bro


----------



## Sticky

What was the male's name?


----------



## bobericc

My male Chaeta? His name was chaeta


----------



## mantiseater

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> Impressive. The larger mantids always stress me out when i know they are going to do their last molt


me too


----------



## Danny.

Love Chaeta.


----------



## bobericc

Chaetas are knocking out blue bottles now  new hatch getting ready for L2 I feel another one coming soon too, still have some for sale


----------



## bobericc

The momma chaeta that laid the most ooths is the last one alive its pushing a year and a half now she's lived.. I don't know if she's going to pass soon and end that gen but her babies are getting big, they need to go In the mansion but I knew that ooth was going to hatch and it did today.. got about 50 more to separate in delis tomorrow,! THEN I will move the l4 into the mansion for sure theres about 25.


----------



## Danny.




----------



## bobericc

How many chaeta do you have danny?


----------



## Danny.

bobericc said:


> How many chaeta do you have danny?


 Too many!


----------



## Krissim Klaw

What is the size difference like on the boys versus the girls?


----------



## bobericc

There is not much difference at all, girls have a quarter or half an inch more to them, if that. They are also a bit bulkier and shorter antennae. Its impossible for me to sex until at least L5


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Oh that is nice. So either gender you get a nice size mantis. I'm guessing that also makes them way less likely for the girls to cannibalize the boys. It seems like this species is about as communal as mantises come.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I want some rhombos and chaetas !!


----------



## dmina

Great thread... So good it made me want them..I am waiting on my Chaeta's, as I post... it has been 11 days since your last update... tic... toc... times a wasting...haha

Can I make one request?

Can you post pictures of the enclosures you keep them in?... From hatch through adault?..

OK I lied..

Second request..hehe..

Can you also take pictures (let's say on your hand)(for size referance) from hatch to adult? It is so hard for me as a novice, to know the size when it is on a net. With these camera's now adays with so much...zoom, zoom or micro lens (whatever it is called) am I showing my age yet?..LOL

But really I think (IMHO) it will give an approx. growth log... size, molt rate, changes they have each molt? huh... huh... Please?

I know someone always asking for something, for nothing.. I just thought it would add a new dimention..

Thanks for all of your help... hugz


----------



## Sticky

I also would like to see thier homes. Im sure the chaetas need a big house or houses. I got some baby chaetas from bobericc and they are wonderful!

It seems many members are having amazing luck in breeding and hatching thier ooths. I hope it continues on for everyone!


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I recently got a sub adult female r.valida and l3 chaeta. They are doing good in their new homes but I wanted to know if the chaeta will get lonely in isolation? He/she is doing pretty well and is eating alot but im just curious. If anyone does have l3chaeta for sale please pm me. If anyone has a sub male pleae pm. I pay through paypal.(sally the valida, and Rango the chaeta in their shipping containers after unboxing)


----------



## Danny.

The Heterochaeta will not be lonely if kept alone.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Good to know. Im looking into getting afew more tho


----------



## bobericc

If you go through the thread youll see the two enclosures I've used, delis until L4 and a mansion after that. sorry I've been so busy guys, I built another chaeta mansion for someone, ill post it up later in the mean time while the army grows, people with platoons of chaetas from me should check my caresheet!

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=33507#entry269597


----------



## bobericc

Also I would like to thank everyone again for their kind words. I remember getting my first chaetas from yen about 4 years ago. I've failed quite a few times before turning 45 to 400+

I'm sad that I wasn't able to deal with rhombo though, she's a little tank thank xant be bothered


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I went through the thread. Shes doing well! Thanks bobericc for telling me.if anyone has l3 chaetas please pm me.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

my chaeta will be l4 soon but I already put it in the big house. My valida will molt to adult soon and shes eating alot!

Good information thread bobericc! I found it informational and helpful and I think it guided me to keep my Rango (chaeta) happy!


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Someone should do a chaeta giveaway.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Freshly molted l5 chaeta. (Think it is female)


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Yay! Adult female valida


----------



## bobericc

Sorry its been a while since ive updated much the army has died down a bit. some close friends will also help me keep my chaetas in culture, here is a mini mansion ive built for someone predicted for 5 adults but there are 20 L3 inside. Its about 2 ft tall and 1.5 ft by diameter.

http://postimg.org/image/trpjpeim7/full/


----------



## sally

Here is a Heterochaeta sp. threat display. Mine don't usually diplay. I guess she was a little grumpy today  

 Rhombodera valida male molted to adult today and the females are ready


----------



## dmina

Nice pic.. Hormones? ... go figure.. hehe


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

My chaeta's are now on the way to pat.


----------



## bobericc

Sorry i havent been updating much i got about 30 sub chaetas to keep the next gen going hopefully ive been keeping some in nets and just not having luck and losing many to mismolts and again what ive suspected. Stick with glass and a large area. Most important stick with the sticks..Got her mommas eyes


----------



## dmina

I can't get the photo to come up... It sounds like you have your hands full... good luck with the next gen. Can you try and repost the pic...


----------



## Danny.

bobericc said:


> Sorry i havent been updating much i got about 30 sub chaetas to keep the next gen going hopefully ive been keeping some in nets and just not having luck and losing many to mismolts and again what ive suspected. Stick with glass and a large area. Most important stick with the sticks..Got her mommas eyes


 Kept mine in net cages and had no problems.


----------



## bobericc

Are your net cages 12x12?


----------



## Danny.

bobericc said:


> Are your net cages 12x12?


 Yes, but switch them to bigger ones as they grow.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Let me know if you sell any Bobericc.

Thanks


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I have 24 by 24 by 12 mesh cages. Worked well for my chaeta which was l6 before I sent him back to patt. I have 2 brand new ones to sell and one im keeping for when I get more chaetas


----------



## bobericc

Hey everyone check my care sheet again (link on first page second post) and scroll to the bottom to see

I added a pic of the enclosure and me next to it for size reference

Not the prettiest thing but very effective, the glass keeps the sticks on the sticks which is very important

Ralph i will let you know when i have some chaetas for you.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Thanks


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

If you want bigger mesh let me know


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Anyone want a gongy ooth?

pm me


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

PRE-sub chaeata pair on the way. Will post pics once they arrive


----------



## Sticky

Ralphy, I dont think this is the place for trying to sell. The classified section is where your posts belongs. This thread is about Bobericcs chaetas.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

I wasnt technically selling, the gongy ooth was for trade but thanks for the info and from what I understand anyone can post their rhombos and chaetas but I dont know anything


----------



## jsorigami

Well you were wanting to sell/trade it, so as Sticky said, I would always post that in the classified because it's irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## sally

Rhombodera valida hatch


----------



## bobericc

That is great sally  

How many you suspect from this one?


----------



## bobericc

I never really showed how chaeta gather at the lights during feeding

Two spotted me lol


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> That is great sally
> 
> How many you suspect from this one?


 Around 100. But I will probably lose some for sure.


----------



## dmina

I can't get the picture to load Bobericc


----------



## Sticky

I can't see it. It sounds like a neat pic. I would like to see it.


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Pic wont load over here either


----------



## bobericc

I can see

Is there anyone that can see it lol?


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

bobericc said:


> I never really showed how chaeta gather at the lights during feeding
> 
> Two spotted me lol


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Nope. Even if I quote it, it still doesnt load.


----------



## Sticky

Can you make a video and show it on youtube?


----------



## bobericc

Was going to put up the vid of them eating but i ended up catching a molt to subadult instead. The long birch branches are just too perfect for chaeta


----------



## bobericc

heres the pic


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

My presub pair came in yesterday


----------



## dmina

Really cool, thanks for sharing...


----------



## bobericc

Can chaeta over eat? I see some others just as fat but they didnt bleed, what do you think couldve caused this injury, do you think the mantis will make a recovery?


----------



## Sticky

I think it would, just hold off with the food! Or maybe another grabbed it? I witnessed a fight! I had given a soldier fly to one.

I have learned my mantids treasure them. Another grabbed the lucky mantis that caught they fly and was tussleing for the fly! I thought the Chaetas did fight eachother?


----------



## Darkrai283

Mantids cannot overeat. If they are 'feeling full', they will either drop the prey item whilst eating it or just not catch the food in the first place. What can happen from eating a lot though is that the plump abdomen can puncture/bleed easier if s/he were to fall or get attakced by another.

...But I think the benefits of 'feeding them til they pop' (overall adult size increase, faster growth, etc) outweighs this chance of getting injured, especially if you keep them singly and with appropriate netting and sticks.


----------



## bobericc

Good news the injured chaeta is still kicking and actually quite healthy, i cleaned the spot off with a qtip and silver hydrosol so hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Sticky

I am so glad! What is silver hydrosol?


----------



## bobericc

Antibacterial, antimicrobial

Perfectly safe for humans and mantids


----------



## Krissim Klaw

bobericc said:


> Can chaeta over eat? I see some others just as fat but they didnt bleed, what do you think couldve caused this injury, do you think the mantis will make a recovery?


How old was she? I've had one mantis that had an internal rupture after eating. It wasn't even that big of a meal but she was over a year when it happened. She was a _Euchomenella macrops_ and even though she bled out a ton, her wound stopped on its own and she lived for a couple months after until finally passing from old age. Her species is a long lived one that is also rather twiggy. When the girls got really old you could see the thinning of the skin in between the connections of their abdomen sections. It was eerie how transparent some of them looked there. When my one of my other girl's passed, her body literally fell apart at the seams within a couple hours after she took her last breath.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets

Wow beautiful mantises


----------



## bobericc

Happy new years everyone! Its going to be a great year for heterochaeta once more

First adult male


----------



## bobericc




----------



## Sticky

He is handsome! I bet he is sweet too. How long is he? He looks at least 6".


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Mine are sub!  

The female may be molting soon to adult


----------



## bobericc

Second adult today, and its a female

First ooth should pop up in a month or so

Chaetas made me a very happy stick mantis owner again!

Very proud to have em..

Had to leave her cause i was getting ready for work when i noticed she was inflating her wings


----------



## bobericc

Also @ sticky

The male is about 6" the female is larger.. Almost 7


----------



## bobericc

She is 5.5 inches there looks to be bigger females still coming though.

Shes a fun little chaeta


----------



## Sticky

They are so sweet! I love the ones I got from you Bobericc! Although, one does chew on my hand or arm when I am moving them to another home.


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Second adult today, and its a female
> 
> First ooth should pop up in a month or so
> 
> Chaetas made me a very happy stick mantis owner again!
> 
> Very proud to have em..
> 
> Had to leave her cause i was getting ready for work when i noticed she was inflating her wings


I can't wait til your ooth hatches. You are doing so well with the Chaetas. I am hopping to breed this next batch. My ooths haven't hatched as of yet.


----------



## bobericc

Thanks guys

how are your rhombos sally?

Heres a vid. Chaeta spends all its time still in one spot, chaeta does not explore its container but finds a good perch spot and its happy.

Chaetas favorite perch outside the mansion is my face most the time :|


----------



## sally

That's great lol.M8ne are really chill too. The R validas are doing great. I will post pics soon


----------



## Sticky

Sticky said:


> They are so sweet! I love the ones I got from you Bobericc! Although, one does chew on my hand or arm when I am moving them to another home.


I finally found out which of the chaetas is a nibbler. Sadly, she is also a man eater! I caught the little monster eating another chaeta while he was molting! I thought they didn't do that to eachother.

They all live together and have plenty of flies to eat. She is now in Solitary. Bad, bad girl!


----------



## dmina

The video was cool... sorry about your maneater / nibbler... but at least you found her before too much more damage. Good luck


----------



## bobericc

all is not well in the chaeta mansion.. had two buddies mismolt back to back after a spray? Too high humidity perhaps.. Did not end well at all, so ive decided no more liquids.. straight humidifier until everyones back on par.

I dont want to freeze my buddies but theres no coming back for them now...

I had to take a pic to embody the pain and frustration in chaetas face.

I know what screaming would look like to my mantis, so i did a little for him..dont..tear..up.lol ;(


----------



## bobericc

On a much brighter note

I Just got in from work and look,






First mating! Go chaeta! Lol


----------



## Sticky

I am SO sorry! That is wicked sad.


----------



## dmina

I am so sorry for your loss...

and again I can't see your pictures.. what program are you using?... maybe I need to download it.. to see your pictures..

I hope the second picture I can't see is nymphs...


----------



## CosbyArt

Sorry for your losses, two mismolts has to be tough.

You do have some interesting photos when I dig out the image links. Like the last one of two mating with some strangely bent abdomens. Is the habitat a glass tank showing wall paneling or is that a custom habitat?



dmina said:


> I am so sorry for your loss...
> 
> and again I can't see your pictures.. what program are you using?... maybe I need to download it.. to see your pictures..
> 
> I hope the second picture I can't see is nymphs...


Nope the images are not allowed to be shared from the image site host he used. Not sure what the problem is with Photobucket, but oh well.

After lots of digging through the code of this page he is using Postimage.org on the last photo. Which would require MantidForum to modify the forum IP.Board software itself in order to use their servers to show the images (PostImage has some weird coding required to use their services), which would override all other image and basic forum settings here (which won't happen for sure).

You can view bobericc's photo only by clicking the direct link to the image itself which is http://s5.postimg.org/vds15j7d2/20150123_155300.jpg


----------



## bobericc

Thank you cosby!

I keep trying to change my pass on photobucket and it doesnt register on the mobile version.

Idk why its giving me a problem.


----------



## CosbyArt

bobericc said:


> Thank you cosby!
> 
> I keep trying to change my pass on photobucket and it doesnt register on the mobile version.
> 
> Idk why its giving me a problem.


Your welcome but all I did was hunt out your link.  

That is weird but I don't use the mobile version so can't comment really about that.. Hold on a sec I can use Bluestacks on my desktop or my tablet. I'll try it out for myself. What problem is it actually causing perhaps I can help get you through it?


----------



## CosbyArt

bobericc said:


> I keep trying to change my pass on photobucket and it doesnt register on the mobile version.
> 
> Idk why its giving me a problem.


Never mind my previous comment.  

Wow just tried the PhotoBucket app and what a waste of time - it doesn't work right and keeps giving me "Error - Login Failed". I tried my username then email, with the correct password numerous times (even changed my password to a simple one but still error). I then gave up and tried it with BlueStacks on my desktop exact same problem.

The problem is a common one with no solution for many users, confirmed by doing a quick search on Google.

Only thing that worked is using the Chrome browser on my tablet and loading the website and selecting "Full Site". I was able to upload a picture but it jammed beyond that.

UPDATE: There is one alternative, is sending the photo you want to upload to PhotoBucket via a text message with the photo attached. You have to get the custom PIN to send it to from the PhotoBucket site, clicking Settings, then click the Mobile tab. It will also give you a custom email you can send to as well.


----------



## dmina

bobericc said:


> Thank you cosby!
> 
> I keep trying to change my pass on photobucket and it doesnt register on the mobile version.
> 
> Idk why its giving me a problem.


Yes Thomas... thank you... and congrats on the mating bobericc! Hopefully little footprint to follow soon!


----------



## bobericc

http://s5.postimg.org/lvdml1w5i/20150128_123840.jpg

Heres chaeta face while we wait for the first fertile ooth, there are 4 adult pairs now.


----------



## dmina

Now that's a cute face! (a good stall) Thanks for sharing! But still wanna see little footprints!


----------



## bobericc

http://s5.postimg.org/u72zqlkw6/20150209_054546.jpg

Right on time baby!

First ooth laid right next to her moms from last year.. Except.. Theyre bigger this time ;p


----------



## bobericc

There are 9 pairs that are adult and three extra sub males about to transform any time.

Only one was mated so far that ive seen but its about to be a big platoon this year im excited


----------



## dmina

Looking forward to watching the baby explosion! Keep us updated!


----------



## bobericc

http://s14.postimg.org/o18nprrz4/20150222_115502.jpg

http://s1.postimg.org/6iyhandsu/20150223_194308.jpg

Another ooth and i witnessed another pairing too.

Two cannibalizations.. The females are getting defensive and really trying to stock up food


----------



## Sticky

Are the females eating eachother or the males?


----------



## bobericc

Two males


----------



## Sticky

That is sad! I hope the girls were bred before the guys got munched? I have one female who ate her brother while he was molting. I named her The Murderess. She was a subadult! I watch her carefully so she does get another chance to do it again!


----------



## bobericc

Lol @ the murderess

Looks like i have two, im bad i cant even tell if it was the same girl..

Theres still 8 females 9 males left.. 1 female and two males are not adult yet.


----------



## Sticky

I put a dot of red nail polish on her back so I would know who she was and keep her seperate.


----------



## bobericc

Thats a great idea, maybe i can use some sort of non toxic kids paints. Might do a trial soon


----------



## MantisMatt14

bobericc said:


> Thats a great idea, maybe i can use some sort of non toxic kids paints. Might do a trial soon


What do you do with the rhombos after they die in good condition? I would buy them totally especially the females!


----------



## bobericc

My brother hits them with a modge podge and pins them.

Pm me if your interested in pinned specimens


----------



## Sticky

What is a modge podge?


----------



## bobericc

It glazes and helps retain all color and antimoisture.


----------



## dmina

Modge podge... used to be used for paper mache' but what a great idea.... wishing you luck in your mantis-murder mystery... Sound like it could be a good book...


----------



## bobericc

http://s5.postimg.org/udw4i9fye/20150228_210512.jpg

Lol theyre at it again..

3rd ooth laid yesterday


----------



## sally

Just had a small R valida hatch. This was one of the smaller ooths and around 30 emerged  Good news for my L3 female. There will be some males for her.


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> http://s5.postimg.org/udw4i9fye/20150228_210512.jpg
> 
> Lol theyre at it again..
> 
> 3rd ooth laid yesterday


Yay. Great job


----------



## Danny.

bobericc said:


> http://s5.postimg.org/udw4i9fye/20150228_210512.jpg
> 
> Lol theyre at it again..
> 
> 3rd ooth laid yesterday


 Congrats dude, chaetas are one of my favorites.


----------



## bobericc

Haha thanks guys! Glad to hear you still have your rhombos sally i have a couple presub stallis around i got an ooth of valida but it sidnt hatch idk if i didnt incubate it right..

But took a pic of the third ooth

http://s5.postimg.org/6f4z99wcm/20150303_181247.jpg

And saw in the corner of my eye.. Yet again, geez love was in the air this week for chaeta

http://s5.postimg.org/l9tkng5xi/20150303_180829.jpg


----------



## bobericc

Its been a little while, so now is the perfect time to update!

Two chaeta ooths hatched this morning, one with dissappointing numbers and was the first ooth. Only 20 to 30 from that one i took a vid of the other which looks to be a very healthy hatch maybe my record high so far.

Chaeta hatch 2015!: https://youtu.be/CV0MDG7vdXM

So like last year, to draw more attention to this sp that ive fallen too deeply in love with, i will be shipping a free group to a lucky member that guesses the hatch rate correctly this time. This time it will be between the two combined ooths. One guess a day until someone has it correct!

There are 7/9 ooths now that two have hatched. Looking forward a bigger army this year!


----------



## LAME

Hey... Hey guys, the Photobucket app is beyond worthless. I'd suggest if using mobile to just use your internet browser, go to Photobucket.com, and upload/share that way.. (this is what I do...)

The app itself is junk across all mobile platforms. Apparently they haven't really updated or tried to fix that "login fail" issue at all. Best bet is to just uninstall the program.


----------



## MantidBro

LAME said:


> Hey... Hey guys, the Photobucket app is beyond worthless. I'd suggest if using mobile to just use your internet browser, go to Photobucket.com, and upload/share that way.. (this is what I do...)
> 
> The app itself is junk across all mobile platforms. Apparently they haven't really updated or tried to fix that "login fail" issue at all. Best bet is to just uninstall the program.


Ya thanks to you I can now effortlessly upload even from my tablet. Haven't been able to for years! Much appreciated. ^-^


----------



## bobericc

Just separated them, guess no one is interested in a free group this year lol


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Its been a little while, so now is the perfect time to update!
> 
> Two chaeta ooths hatched this morning, one with dissappointing numbers and was the first ooth. Only 20 to 30 from that one i took a vid of the other which looks to be a very healthy hatch maybe my record high so far.
> 
> Chaeta hatch 2015!: https://youtu.be/CV0MDG7vdXM
> 
> So like last year, to draw more attention to this sp that ive fallen too deeply in love with, i will be shipping a free group to a lucky member that guesses the hatch rate correctly this time. This time it will be between the two combined ooths. One guess a day until someone has it correct!
> 
> There are 7/9 ooths now that two have hatched. Looking forward a bigger army this year!


Man i didnt even see that! guesses the hatch rate for the upcoming ooth? Id say, 50!


----------



## LAME

bobericc said:


> Its been a little while, so now is the perfect time to update!
> 
> Two chaeta ooths hatched this morning, one with dissappointing numbers and was the first ooth. Only 20 to 30 from that one i took a vid of the other which looks to be a very healthy hatch maybe my record high so far.
> 
> Chaeta hatch 2015!: https://youtu.be/CV0MDG7vdXM
> 
> So like last year, to draw more attention to this sp that ive fallen too deeply in love with, i will be shipping a free group to a lucky member that guesses the hatch rate correctly this time. This time it will be between the two combined ooths. One guess a day until someone has it correct!
> 
> There are 7/9 ooths now that two have hatched. Looking forward a bigger army this year!


I'll go with.... 45...ish. ^_^


----------



## Sticky

87?


----------



## sally

Ummm 67.


----------



## Danny.

75


----------



## mantiseater

56


----------



## mushroom

39


----------



## bobericc

Here we go  

No one has it right quite yet

Everyone is able to guess again

not more than 80, not less than 50.


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Here we go
> 
> No one has it right quite yet
> 
> Everyone is able to guess again
> 
> not more than 80, not less than 50.


Hmm... 75


----------



## Sticky

62


----------



## mushroom

72


----------



## LAME

68.


----------



## bobericc

These are some good guesses, everybody who didnt guess today is welcome to guess again!


----------



## mantiseater

64


----------



## dmina

57


----------



## MantisMatt14

52


----------



## Danny.

38


----------



## bobericc

We shall narrow the guesses. Everyone can throw Two guesses today. Not in the 80's and not in the 50's

Tbere should be a winner today


----------



## Danny.

68 or 77?


----------



## LAME

Erm?.... Running out of numbers here ^_^ 

65?

Edit: Oh turds!!.... You said 2 guesses.  

Second guess is!... 71


----------



## MantidBro

74 ooor... 64

Lol so many numbers, so little time... Haha


----------



## mantiseater

74 0r 63


----------



## dmina

sorry... always a favorite number 69 ... and 76


----------



## mushroom

70, 73


----------



## bobericc

Wow very surprised no one has it yet! In a half hour you all will be able to throw up two guesses again. Someone has to get it soon!


----------



## Denny1st

nvm


----------



## Danny.

60 or 80


----------



## MantidBro

78 or 66


----------



## MantidBro

Danny. said:


> 40


Figured id let ya know the number is between 60 - 79!


----------



## mushroom

61, 78


----------



## Denny1st

69?

73?

sorry final answer just looked through posts (again lol)


----------



## LAME

62...

71?..


----------



## Sticky

68,75


----------



## bobericc

Mantidbro has it correct! There were 66 chaetas between both ooths!

Congrats and pm me for your chaetas!


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Mantidbro has it correct! There were 66 chaetas between both ooths!
> 
> Congrats and pm me for your chaetas!


Awesome!


----------



## Sticky

Who came in second?


----------



## bobericc

I think you and sally came in close second with 65 and 67


----------



## bobericc

Quick update guys as you may knoe i had another ooth hatch earlier and their have been 3 more laid

Which i believe ive lost count how many viable ooths i have now, there are definitely over ten though heres two pics  

http://s5.postimg.org/7bfix4p6u/20150421_094116.jpg

^chaetas biggest ooth yet. Bigger the some of two ooths put together lol. I definitely have the biggest chaeta ooth in existance hands down.. Has to be at least 4 inches of ooth even bigger than some mantids lol

http://s5.postimg.org/q51bu4nev/20150501_163932.jpg

^chaeta asked to take a selfie lol had the hands out still

Weary around tech. But tech is my job lol


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Quick update guys as you may knoe i had another ooth hatch earlier and their have been 3 more laid
> 
> Which i believe ive lost count how many viable ooths i have now, there are definitely over ten though heres two pics
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/7bfix4p6u/20150421_094116.jpg
> 
> ^chaetas biggest ooth yet. Bigger the some of two ooths put together lol. I definitely have the biggest chaeta ooth in existance hands down.. Has to be at least 4 inches of ooth even bigger than some mantids lol
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/q51bu4nev/20150501_163932.jpg
> 
> ^chaeta asked to take a selfie lol had the hands out still
> 
> Weary around tech. But tech is my job lol


Wow that ooth IS huge! dang! Nice pics dude!


----------



## dmina

Congrats! cool pics...


----------



## bobericc

Sup guys not much of an update but i thought id share a few more pics of my big chaeta family, my l1s fromt the first two hatches have molted to l2. The L1s from my third and fourth hatches that just so happened to happen the same day like the first two, are knocking out hydei like the little demons they are hehehe ];d

http://postimg.org/image/gd5jr3ekj/

http://postimg.org/image/gd5jr3ekj/

^link to pic of l1s eating hydei

The third generation is proving just as strong as the first im delighted to report. There looks to be almost triple the number of chaetas and could reach the thousands if all the ooths hatch lol  

Just wish there was more interest in chaeta as i do love this mantis, ill just be messing around with three adult females and just having a blast playing with the big girls..

Quick funny story. Cleaning out the mansion i seen one of my big homies get really mad at the vacuum! Lol it was sooo funny because he was chilling toward the bottom of the mansion on some branches lines up on the side, he did his signiture pose as soon as i opened up and glares me down and i plugged in set the hose down and turned it on. The next reaction was instantaneous







http://s5.postimg.org/gon03uv0m/20150506_165549.jpg

^link to chaetas threat pose

...i miss rhombo.. I go back to this thread all the time and look back, i want my big valida girls back im so mad at myself for not getting rhombo right... One day.. I promise lol


----------



## sally

I am hoping to mate the chaeta this week  I have to catch up and post. I am still with the Rhombos. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Sup guys not much of an update but i thought id share a few more pics of my big chaeta family, my l1s fromt the first two hatches have molted to l2. The L1s from my third and fourth hatches that just so happened to happen the same day like the first two, are knocking out hydei like the little demons they are hehehe ];d
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/gd5jr3ekj/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/gd5jr3ekj/
> 
> ^link to pic of l1s eating hydei
> 
> The third generation is proving just as strong as the first im delighted to report. There looks to be almost triple the number of chaetas and could reach the thousands if all the ooths hatch lol
> 
> Just wish there was more interest in chaeta as i do love this mantis, ill just be messing around with three adult females and just having a blast playing with the big girls..
> 
> Quick funny story. Cleaning out the mansion i seen one of my big homies get really mad at the vacuum! Lol it was sooo funny because he was chilling toward the bottom of the mansion on some branches lines up on the side, he did his signiture pose as soon as i opened up and glares me down and i plugged in set the hose down and turned it on. The next reaction was instantaneous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/gon03uv0m/20150506_165549.jpg
> 
> ^link to chaetas threat pose
> 
> ...i miss rhombo.. I go back to this thread all the time and look back, i want my big valida girls back im so mad at myself for not getting rhombo right... One day.. I promise lol


Haha! scared of the vacuum! Thats an awesome shot! I love these guys too, they are so big to be at L2! I cant wait to continue watching them grow. I love their eyes especially


----------



## sally

One of the male Chaetas. Also a picture of the small second to last segment telltale of a male. 

 

 

 And the Rhomodera valida.


----------



## Sticky

One of my Chaetas, Lady, hated my spinning wheel!


----------



## mantiseater

where those validas originally at the same stage the one u sent me is? if so mine is a sloooooooow developer


----------



## bobericc

Yay im glad to see everyones rhombos and chaetas!


----------



## sally

mantiseater said:


> where those validas originally at the same stage the one u sent me is? if so mine is a sloooooooow developer


No different hatch.


----------



## bobericc

Are these adults from my stock or vulcains?


----------



## bobericc

Hey guys!! How are everyones chaetas and rhombos?? The chaetas are hungry i have bb flies expected to arrive today from three different sources lol, i have about 20 laid oothecae that i assume are fertile, 7 hatched so far. One is hatching right now as well. This has been the best chaeta year yet!! There have to be over 100 chaetas this hatch since i had a small hatchc of 20 or 30 from the same ooth last night before it exploded today. All is not well in the chaeta paradise thougg. I had another ooth hatch earlier this week and a hungry aunt (i have to assume) snatched a group of hatchlings!! Like 20 of them.. I was so shocked i removed her from the enclosure and noticed hes missing pieces of two of her legs.. She mustve been going at her sisters too. Bad girl!






http://s5.postimg.org/m3c2at37q/20150527_102740.jpg

^link to chaeta hatch photo


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Hey guys!! How are everyones chaetas and rhombos?? The chaetas are hungry i have bb flies expected to arrive today from three different sources lol, i have about 20 laid oothecae that i assume are fertile, 7 hatched so far. One is hatching right now as well. This has been the best chaeta year yet!! There have to be over 100 chaetas this hatch since i had a small hatchc of 20 or 30 from the same ooth last night before it exploded today. All is not well in the chaeta paradise thougg. I had another ooth hatch earlier this week and a hungry aunt (i have to assume) snatched a group of hatchlings!! Like 20 of them.. I was so shocked i removed her from the enclosure and noticed hes missing pieces of two of her legs.. She mustve been going at her sisters too. Bad girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/m3c2at37q/20150527_102740.jpg
> 
> ^link to chaeta hatch photo


Nice dude!! my chaeta are well, all are still at L3, aside from the new hatchlings, they hatched Monday! thanks man! Ive got about 20. man thats too bad she was eatin everyone!! good thing youve got lots of ooths haha


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Someone sounds like a Chaeta hoarder. =p

I would really like to try this species one day, but I've been hesitating since I'm pretty sure I saw someone mentioning they don't do too well in net cages and can loose the tip hooks on their feet on the netting.


----------



## Sticky

I bet that Aunt and my Murderess are related! Here she is, looking out into the rain for the one male she didn't eat! I think he took off at the first chance he got!


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Sticky said:


> I bet that Aunt and my Murderess are related! Here she is, looking out into the rain for the one male she didn't eat! I think he took off at the first chance he got!


That picture is so adorable. I love watching mantises that are looking out of windows. I had one girl that was a bit derpy though. Her depth perception must not have been all there because if my father was out mowing the lawn or something she would try to stalk/catch him from inside the window. :stuart:


----------



## bobericc

Lol the murderess that must be her sister too!


----------



## mantisman 230

I had a gorgeous pair of Heterochaeta sent to me by Sally last year, both should be adult by now in someone else's care, however I have a lone l5 male R. valida, cute fella he is  I also have 7 Rhombodera fuscas, so far it seems I have mostly females but with a good few males as well!


----------



## Sticky

That's funny Krissim Klaw! The chaeta I have came from you Bobericc. So, yeah, family behaviour flaws! Oh well.


----------



## Danny.

Krissim Klaw said:


> Someone sounds like a Chaeta hoarder. =p
> 
> I would really like to try this species one day, but I've been hesitating since I'm pretty sure I saw someone mentioning they don't do too well in net cages and can loose the tip hooks on their feet on the netting.


I had no problems raising them in net cages.


----------



## Sticky

Neither did I. I only have the 12x12x12 cubes. So, I put acouple of big branches in a juice bottle then filled that with small stones. Mine love the branches, they look similar to eachother.


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> I bet that Aunt and my Murderess are related! Here she is, looking out into the rain for the one male she didn't eat! I think he took off at the first chance he got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150421_092106.jpg


Haha!


----------



## MantidBro

Sticky said:


> Neither did I. I only have the 12x12x12 cubes. So, I put acouple of big branches in a juice bottle then filled that with small stones. Mine love the branches, they look similar to eachother.


Clever idea, using a juice bottle filled with stones to keep the branches in place!


----------



## Sticky

Thank you Mantidbro, I did similar when raising my wild silkmoths. Oak was awesome set up like it. I put water in the bottle instead of stones. The caterpillars grew bigger and better than keeping them in plastic totes and just putting in leaves.


----------



## Krissim Klaw

Danny. said:


> I had no problems raising them in net cages.





Sticky said:


> Neither did I. I only have the 12x12x12 cubes. So, I put acouple of big branches in a juice bottle then filled that with small stones. Mine love the branches, they look similar to eachother.


Thank you both for the info. I mainly use net cages so nice to know this species will do okay in them.


----------



## bobericc

I cant fully agree with the former. Ive tried to raised heterochaeta in nets and in its later instars there are issues ive ran into personally. Ive had many more accidents but i dont doubt its impossible to raise a few chaetas in large nets. Just not something id personally reccommend due to my own experiences


----------



## bobericc

Ive had a few more hatches these past two weeks

http://s5.postimg.org/qsuqoi07a/20150618_162902.jpg

Ive really been so busy lately, juggling work and some old hobbies. Most of my chaeta are L3 now. ive given up my other mantids to focus primarily on heterochaeta. Will take some pics of the nymphs later.


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Ive had a few more hatches these past two weeks
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/qsuqoi07a/20150618_162902.jpg
> 
> Ive really been so busy lately, juggling work and some old hobbies. Most of my chaeta are L3 now. ive given up my other mantids to focus primarily on heterochaeta. Will take some pics of the nymphs later.


Awesome!  all my originals are at L5, then new ones are all at L2 aside from 1, should be soon though!


----------



## dmina

Congrats on the hatches...


----------



## bobericc

I have an interesting update here

Chaetas are getting larger hitting L4 now new ones l2 and there was another hatch today, surprisingly in a net. About 50 more added to the chaeta army!

http://s5.postimg.org/de9y44ume/20150705_105122.jpg

http://s5.postimg.org/x7m1wu806/20150705_105211.jpg

^links to pics, one of the young ones went into chaeta pose around his siblings and had me dying laughing earlier.. Lol


----------



## Mantis Man13

Boberic where do you get your chaetas? I have been wanting to get my hand on one for years and you have a whole army!


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> I have an interesting update here
> 
> Chaetas are getting larger hitting L4 now new ones l2 and there was another hatch today, surprisingly in a net. About 50 more added to the chaeta army!
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/de9y44ume/20150705_105122.jpg
> 
> http://s5.postimg.org/x7m1wu806/20150705_105211.jpg
> 
> ^links to pics, one of the young ones went into chaeta pose around his siblings and had me dying laughing earlier.. Lol


Nice! haha i love when they go into that pose


----------



## Sticky

He sells them. I bought some once. They are great. Quite the personalities to them. My big female I named Murderess! That is exactly what she is!

Two of her brothers and caught her fighting a sister for a black soldier fly her sister had and was eating. I saw her grab her sister's head to try to force her to let it go so she could take it!

Otherwise, she is gentle and well behaved.


----------



## bobericc

Mantis Man13 said:


> Boberic where do you get your chaetas? I have been wanting to get my hand on one for years and you have a whole army!


haha ive been breeding them for years now!  

every year i think im getting more lol

originally i got them from lars, but idk if he has the stock anymore..


----------



## Mantis Man13

Hey Bobericc would you have some in stock next year since other people bought some from you?


----------



## bobericc

Hey mantis man i have a five pack available for you this year or next year assumingly..

Sorry its been a busy and rough few weeks. The chaetas are doing well though! And they are quite rhe lively bunch as i so fondly remember here is a video of one of the new hatches devouring a formidable opponent. Lol not really though.

https://youtu.be/LgXVol7AC2Q


----------



## Mantis Man13

haha


----------



## Jay

I love the video! That Cheata is really working for its meal!


----------



## dmina

That is one determined mantis... That is a great video.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MantidBro

bobericc said:


> Hey mantis man i have a five pack available for you this year or next year assumingly..
> 
> Sorry its been a busy and rough few weeks. The chaetas are doing well though! And they are quite rhe lively bunch as i so fondly remember here is a video of one of the new hatches devouring a formidable opponent. Lol not really though.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LgXVol7AC2Q


Lol nice video


----------



## MantidBro

Zeltor reached M7/L8!






















Getting big!


----------



## bobericc

Couple pics of chaeta, they are at my favorite stage right now.. Beautiful little stick mantis demons haha.






http://s5.postimg.org/n4yq8598m/20150812_113930.jpg

Link to pic






http://s5.postimg.org/53flacf7q/20150812_114024.jpg

^link to the pic


----------



## dmina

Great pics.. they are so cute...


----------



## Sticky

I love the green eyes! They are really outstanding.


----------



## mantisman 230

I couldnt let you guys have all the fun xD One of my two female validas from Sally


----------



## Sticky

She likes the camera! Dont let her wrestle your camera away from you!


----------



## mantiseater

please delete this post


----------



## sally

&lt;a href="http://s270.photobucket.com/user/pattiotoole/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150729_154053_zpsr0ulh7tl.jpg.html" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/pattiotoole/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150729_154053_zpsr0ulh7tl.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20150729_154053_zpsr0ulh7tl.jpg"/&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

A little late on posting. A Heterochaeta hatch  I'll catch up with the Rhombodera tomorrow


----------



## sally




----------



## Sticky

Very nice!


----------



## Danny.

sally said:


>


Congrats! I would like to keep these again sometime. Are these from Bob's stock?


----------



## sally

Danny. said:


> Congrats! I would like to keep these again sometime. Are these from Bob's stock?


I had a mix between Bob's and Ian Hunter's stock. Which may be Bob's stock as well...


----------



## Danny.

sally said:


> I had a mix between Bob's and Ian Hunter's stock. Which may be Bob's stock as well...


Cool, they look different from the stock I had.


----------



## mantisman 230

yaaay


----------



## sally

I never saw the mating so this is really great news


----------



## sally

sally said:


> I never saw the mating so this is really great news


 New hatch


----------



## Danny.

sally said:


> I never saw the mating so this is really great news


Great indeed! Now send some over!


----------



## bobericc

Chaetas everywhere!! Yayyy

I love it


----------



## Sticky

mantiseater said:


> please delete this post


Why?


----------



## mantisman 230

It was a mistake and he wanted to remove it xD, but here is one of my female Rhombodera fuscas


----------



## bobericc

Sally im so glad that you and ian have it down now! Chaetas will rule the world eventually lol. I miss rhombo so bad though..


----------



## mantisman 230

They are lots of fun, and the fuscas seem pretty much indestructible xD


----------



## sally

Hopefully my Rhombos will mate successfully again this generation


----------



## MantidBro

mantisman 230 said:


> It was a mistake and he wanted to remove it xD, but here is one of my female Rhombodera fuscas


Awesome!


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> Hopefully my Rhombos will mate successfully again this generation


Good luck!


----------



## mantisman 230

Subadult female rhombo


----------



## bobericc

Quick update, cant believe its been so long.

Chaetas have turned to pre subadult. I can tell the ones i havent really interacted with because they get scared when i grab them off a stick and pull a rhombo, and by that i mean lay flat, only bad thing between both of them being scared.. When chaeta lays flat he bites lol..







http://s5.postimg.org/b2rwr4x3a/20151209_091458.jpg






http://s5.postimg.org/m3n1w5pc6/20151209_091720.jpg


----------



## Devils Mantids

Gorgeous !


----------



## PlayingMantis

Awesome!

And were you able to breed the rhombos? Seems like there's a sudden lack of rhombos in culture, at least here in the US. What species is the one in your photo from August? R. stalli or valida? I'm really bad at telling rhombos apart!


----------



## bobericc

I was never successful with rhombodera

At one point i had 10 adults and i still couldnt get them bred, the males are not long lived and the females take a while to start calling. Its not a walk in the park since rhombo is one of the most aggressive.. The only members ive seen that were continually successful in breeding rhombodera valida are sally and precarious, who brought them in culture.

Wish more people would try, rhombodera stalli and basalis are significantly smaller than valida.


----------



## bobericc

Just a few more pics chaeta was pleased to see the camera

Big ol turquoise eyes


----------



## mantisman 230

I have 8 of them xD, ranging from l4 to subadult  five of the large ones reside in my giant net cage


----------



## mantisman 230

I will be breeding my fuscas soon as well.


----------



## PlayingMantis

bobericc said:


> I was never successful with rhombodera
> 
> At one point i had 10 adults and i still couldnt get them bred, the males are not long lived and the females take a while to start calling. Its not a walk in the park since rhombo is one of the most aggressive.. The only members ive seen that were continually successful in breeding rhombodera valida are sally and precarious, who brought them in culture.
> 
> Wish more people would try, rhombodera stalli and basalis are significantly smaller than valida.


Yeah, seems like it's difficult to keep rhombos going. I was able one R. stalli generation, but lost my culture shortly after. Right now I have three mated R. basalis females. One male got eaten while the other died randomly after just two months of adulthood. Will have to see how things go this time around. They have a tendency of getting eggbound or laying eggs that fail to hatch.


----------



## MantisGalore

PlayingMantis said:


> Yeah, seems like it's difficult to keep rhombos going. I was able one R. stalli generation, but lost my culture shortly after. Right now I have three mated R. basalis females. One male got eaten while the other died randomly after just two months of adulthood. Will have to see how things go this time around. They have a tendency of getting eggbound or laying eggs that fail to hatch.


Possibly we need to do a Rhombo partnership?Where atleast 3 breeders are trying to breed them And keep swapping until a pairing works out? It could get confusing and dangerous having mantids shipped constantly but Im sure someone can figure out how to get more of these in culture!


----------



## Extrememantid

Well I've got a sexed pair of sub adult Rhombodera basalis coming from europe currently. So Hopefully I can be successful with them.


----------



## bobericc

Dawwwww.. Adult male chaeta


----------



## bobericc

First pic is a pronounced adult male chaetaface

 Second is my first adult female from this year. Shes wonderful

Last is a rhombo sold as valida, unfortunately i believe this may be basalis. Not as big as i remember, still aggressive as anything. Sub female. Only one


----------



## Sticky

bobericc said:


> First pic is a pronounced adult male chaetaface
> 
> Second is my first adult female from this year. Shes wonderful
> 
> Last is a rhombo sold as valida, unfortunately i believe this may be basalis. Not as big as i remember, still aggressive as anything. Sub female. Only one


I cant see any pictures.


----------



## bobericc

sorry, they are showing up on my computer but here are the links

http://s5.postimg.org/wz4kdifra/20160313_085124.jpg

http://s5.postimg.org/726an5mpy/20160327_023228.jpg

http://s5.postimg.org/jr0l6tsue/20160321_084218.jpg


----------



## bobericc

Going to revive this shortly


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Nice!


----------



## Steph89

A few pics of one of my Heterochaeta orientalis


----------



## bobericc

bump i am going to be creating a new chaeta mansion out of a beautiful curio cabinet


----------



## sally

Awesome!! I still have my chaetas going strong. Can't  wait to see the end result.


----------



## bobericc

oh there is a friendly face!!! 

how has everything been? any rhombos as well?  love the chaetas so much, cant keep away for long


----------



## TheWrongCrowd

I got a chaeta but theyre only L2 for now, beautiful pictures ☺


----------

